# Cannabidiol (legal, from hemp)



## needwater (Dec 27, 2011)

...


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

I bought this stuff last week..it's supposed to come in a week or so, im excited to try it.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Saw this thread earlier and ordered some from Amazon. Should arrive within a week. But it is grossly expensive.


----------



## needwater (Dec 27, 2011)

Excellent. Please post your experiences once you get it. I'd really like to try it, but I haven't seen enough reviews and it's expensive.


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

needwater said:


> Excellent. Please post your experiences once you get it. I'd really like to try it, but I haven't seen enough reviews and it's expensive.


Yes it is expensive.. I bought the small bottle for about 40 dollars. I hope I notice a difference. Supposed to help with pain too.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm following this thread, I want to know how it goes for you all. I got an mmj card and I was very disappointed that they did not have any high cbd products.


----------



## needwater (Dec 27, 2011)

Tinydancer20 said:


> Yes it is expensive.. I bought the small bottle for about 40 dollars. I hope I notice a difference. Supposed to help with pain too.


Hopefully the price will go down once more people buy it. I mean it is a new product. Going by the info from the chart it's supposed to help with a lot of things that people use prescription meds for, which is fantastic if it's actually effective.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I've smoked high cbd weed before and got a really mellow high from it. CBD drops sound promising, but I'm skeptical as to the purity and strength of the brands you posted. I don't want to spend decent money and end up with junk.


----------



## needwater (Dec 27, 2011)

RelinquishedHell said:


> I've smoked high cbd weed before and got a really mellow high from it. CBD drops sound promising, but I'm skeptical as to the purity and strength of the brands you posted. I don't want to spend decent money and end up with junk.


This is what I'm afraid of. However if you watch the video with the Dixie Botanicals spokesperson, she explains the process that goes with getting potent CBD at the 35 min mark. I think Cibdex and Dixie Botanicals use the same process but I can't confirm. I do still remain skeptical until I can see peer review of the products or at least some solid anecdotal evidence from these forums.


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

It seems like these brands should have decent strength since they are so expensive. If I don't notice a difference from the recommended dose I will probably write to the company and complain haha. I've never complained about a product but I feel since it isn't exactly cheap that this stuff should work and I have high expectations of this stuff .


----------



## needwater (Dec 27, 2011)

Tinydancer20 said:


> It seems like these brands should have decent strength since they are so expensive. If I don't notice a difference from the recommended dose I will probably write to the company and complain haha. I've never complained about a product but I feel since it isn't exactly cheap that this stuff should work and I have high expectations of this stuff .


I've only seen one degrading review by 'PsychoticKills' on Amazon but he/she seems like a troll.

A few threads from SAS:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f30/dixie-dew-drops-thread-dixie-botanicals-477682/

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f30/not-cannabis-cannabi-di-ol-693138/index2.html


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

My 100mg/1oz bottle (tincture) was £40 or about $60. That is crazy money. I really hope it does something for my anxiety.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I'd like to hear how this one goes.


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

I just got mine today.. brand is Cibdex CBD drops. I took the recommended dose of 15 drops about 2 hrs ago. I can't say I notice a huge difference, i was expecting more of a calming effect than this. I've taken Xanax before and these are nothing like that. 

I was researching and apparently some of the studies done used much higher doses, like 200 mg, whereas this 15 drop serving I took is only 1.25 mg, and there are only 80 servings, so I would have to take like this whole little bottle to even get close to 200 mg. I guess the dosage needs to be higher . Rly stinks that this stuff is soo expensive. This little bottle was 40 bucks and the bigger bottle was like 120 or something!


----------



## needwater (Dec 27, 2011)

Not sure if it's on the bottle, but here is the recommended use from the DB website:

'As a dietary supplement, place 15 drops on the tongue; hold for 60-90 seconds, then swallow. Take once or twice a day as desired

Shake before use. Store away from heat, light and humidity to preserve freshness. Do not take if pregnant or lactating. If taking prescription or OTC drugs, consult with your healthcare practitioner.'


----------



## needwater (Dec 27, 2011)

Tinydancer20 said:


> I just got mine today.. brand is Cibdex CBD drops. I took the recommended dose of 15 drops about 2 hrs ago. I can't say I notice a huge difference, i was expecting more of a calming effect than this. I've taken Xanax before and these are nothing like that.
> 
> I was researching and apparently some of the studies done used much higher doses, like 200 mg, whereas this 15 drop serving I took is only 1.25 mg, and there are only 80 servings, so I would have to take like this whole little bottle to even get close to 200 mg. I guess the dosage needs to be higher . Rly stinks that this stuff is soo expensive. This little bottle was 40 bucks and the bigger bottle was like 120 or something!


Bummer... Follow the directions I posted and report back.

Have you been in any kind of social situation with it or felt at ease at all?

*EDIT:* Try holding it in your mouth longer or upping the dosage.


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

Yeah I didn't rly feel anything with the recommended dose. I will keep taking it til the bottle is empty but I am not expecting much. Like I said this dose they recommend is only 1.25 mg, while some studies I've read about contain 200 mg or more.. Taking this entire bottle wouldn't even touch 200 mg used in those studies.
Have you tried it yourself?


----------



## needwater (Dec 27, 2011)

Tinydancer20 said:


> Yeah I didn't rly feel anything with the recommended dose. I will keep taking it til the bottle is empty but I am not expecting much. Like I said this dose they recommend is only 1.25 mg, while some studies I've read about contain 200 mg or more.. Taking this entire bottle wouldn't even touch 200 mg used in those studies.
> Have you tried it yourself?


Right, I posted some of those studies. I was hoping you wouldn't need to take that much to produce an anxiolytic effect. Reviews and the doctor from that video claimed so. But because none of these claims have been verified it's difficult to not be skeptical. I'm beginning to think some of those Amazon reviews are fraudulent. I haven't tried it.


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

I took it again today. It might have a slight effect but it's nothing compared to something like a Xanax or a chill pill. Not sure if its worth it to take. Did the studies you read say its supposed to take a while to take effect? Like a week or two?


----------



## needwater (Dec 27, 2011)

Tinydancer20 said:


> I took it again today. It might have a slight effect but it's nothing compared to something like a Xanax or a chill pill. Not sure if its worth it to take. Did the studies you read say its supposed to take a while to take effect? Like a week or two?


Well the only studies available diagnosed high milligrams amounts but none of them say how long it takes to start effecting you. From the anecdotal accounts I've read it should start calming you down within a short amount of time even with a negligible amount of 1-2 mg. Though I may be grasping at straws by forming an opinion from anecdotes because I don't know if they're necessarily true. You might have to build a certain tolerance, but I couldn't really tell you. Lots of uncertainty.

Can you describe the slight effect that it has on you? Have you taken a higher dose than the recommendation? Would you say you're able to handle social situations better or if it hinders any kind of negative thoughts you might have?


----------



## egrayton (Aug 12, 2012)

Instead of taking drops has anyone here smoked or vaporized a high CBD strain such as R4 from greenwerkz (17% CBD <1% THC), like I posted previously it works out much cheaper than buying drops which means that you can go for a much higher dosage.

I really wish I could try some R4.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

I just read about R4. I wish I could try it, too.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

needwater said:


> Excellent. Please post your experiences once you get it. I'd really like to try it, but I haven't seen enough reviews and it's expensive.


Nothing, nada, zilch. I received this potion at a very stressful time in my life and it had no effect whatsoever. I could have just burned £40.


----------



## punkrabbit (Mar 11, 2013)

i dont think it works from recent experiences


----------



## nesker (Jan 14, 2014)

What a shame. Has anyone tried taking a really high dose??


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I wish I could try these strains high in CBDs. CNN commentator Dr. Sanjay Gupta talks about CBDs for a while in this documentary he did and apologized for saying marijuana had no medical purpose and believes it does now.






http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f30/we-need-to-raise-awareness-for-cannabidiol-cbd-186505/


----------



## TrustYourself (Dec 26, 2013)

Smoking makes my SA much worse. I have found that I have panic attacks if I smoke.


----------

